# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  مشكل الشاشة الصفراء في lg km570 بعد  unlock

## yassinovio

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام 
مشكل km570 lg  بعد انلوك بواسطة z3x اعطاني شاشة صفراء
 فما هو الحل 
WebRep 
[IMG]chrome://wrc/skin/png/line-dark-horizontal.png[/IMG]&#201;valuation globale
[IMG]chrome://wrc/skin/png/line-dark-horizontal.png[/IMG] 
<img id="wrccat_shopping" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_social" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_news" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_it" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_corporate" height="30" width="30">
<img id="wrccat_pornography" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_violence" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_gambling" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_drugs" height="30" width="30"><img id="wrccat_illegal" height="30" width="30">
[IMG]chrome://wrc/skin/png/line-dark-horizontal.png[/IMG]

----------


## سامي محمد

_قم بتفليش الهاتف متابع _

----------


## GSM-AYA

أدخل إلى المجلد  
C:\Program Files\Z3X\LG\LGI_SG3\BACKUP
 تم قم بارجاع الباكاب للهاتف  
وان لم يحل المشكل عليك بتفليشه  
كما قال لك الاخ سامي

----------

